# Mapping mouse events to keys without xorg



## bluephoenix (Jun 14, 2011)

I have recently installed the FreeBSD release 8.2 after having spent time with PC-BSD (FreeBSD derivative). I now use elinks from the command line, and was surprised to see it's supporting a mouse. However, I'd like it if I was able to scroll too using it. So I am looking for a way to bind (map?) some of my mouse buttons to the keyboard, the left and right ones to be specific, without using tools that require x11 (imwheel).


Thanks in advance.


----------

